# Supercar Sunday v.1.17 *Ferrari 250 TR + The Chin content within*



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

This was the first Supercar Sunday since they were forced to change locations, so I decided to attend for the first time. I drove 59 miles and it took me 50 minutes to get there, but as you will see from the photographs...it was well worth it!


----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

Hope you guys enjoy the selection. As always you can view lots more at CNCpics.com

Thanks,

-Leo


----------



## Easy_Now (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice pics. When is the next one?


----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

The next one is on Sunday.

Go to SupercarSunday.com for more info.


----------



## chong188 (May 14, 2009)

is that leno in the veyron lol?


----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

chong188 said:


> is that leno in the veyron lol?


Re-read the title of the thread and then answer your question :thumbup:


----------



## chong188 (May 14, 2009)

SVT2888 said:


> Re-read the title of the thread and then answer your question :thumbup:


haha yah I definitly didnt catch that lol, just stopped at supercar haha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2008)

Fantastic shots! Thank you for sharing.

It's hard to pick a favorite with all that pricey metal laying around, but this vette is gorgeous.


----------

